# State fair- should I go?



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

The county fairs around me are sooo boring. My does are the only dairy. Everyone has meat goats. I thought it would be a blast to go to the MO state fair in august. I want to go for the experience, fun, and to see how my doe would do. But I am apprehensive. She is not registered, she is NOA. I don't want to go and embarrass myself. Do you think my doe has a chance at even placing? Or will I be completely embarrassed? I know she isn't anywhere near perfect, as she has a steep rump. She did place over one other doe last year. And this year she will be a FF.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you show unregistered breeding stock at your state fair? I know in Kansas we can't

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I thought NOA was registered at 50%, and you can show them and their offspring can be registered at 75%.

Maybe I'm not understanding what you are talking about.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call and find out if they need to be registered or not.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is my two cents. If the rules says you can show her at the state fair (call and find those out first), and you want to show her, then show her. You may not win, but who cares? Does everything have to be about winning? If you go and have a good time and learn something then you've won. And, if other people there feel you have "embarrassed yourself" because you went and had fun and learned something but didn't win. Then that is their problem, not yours. You can't embarrass yourself unless you go in there with the mindset you are going to let yourself be embarrassed by petty people. I think your goat is lovely. If she meets the regulations for show there is no reason why you shouldn't show.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know what NOA is so I have no clue on rules for it. Call your extension office...they should have a complete set of the State Fair Rules. You can then find out if your doe can be shown or not. I agree wholeheartedly with NubianFan that you should show if the registration issue is a go. Someone has to be at the bottom of the class. I took a steer one year...didn't win but had a blast and it was a ton of fun just going and showing. You say you want to go for experience, fun, etc. I was just asking if you are allowed to show if your doe is not registered...not saying you shouldn't do it. You need to find out about horns too...again...the State Fair rules will have that in it.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If you can, then go for it! I am wondering if the remaining portions of her horns and the fact that she has a tagged ear might be an issue though.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

If it's a scrapies tag, it might be absolutely necessary to have it. I know it's looked down on to have ear tags in dairy goats, but it's excepted in meat goats. I don't understand that.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

non registered does have to have a scrapies tag at our fair. Even dairy. That is why it is best to find out all those regulations beforehand.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies. In the state of MO every goat must have a scrapes tag regardless of registration. As far as her scurs, they weren't a problem for our county fair but I would want to band them for the state.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the others, find out the rules and regulations - find out what you have to have with you to show your doe <reg. papers, health papers, any kind of tags, etc.>. 
And I whole heartedly agree about the fact, embarrassing yourself shouldn't be a factor. If your doe is eligible, go, have fun! I bet it will be a great learning experience, you'll meet other dairy goat people, and hopefully they will be very helpful to you


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Embarrassing is when you fall in the ring or when your a sore loser, not when you tried your best and it wasn't quite enough. If you can, go for the experience and to learn more about your dairy project! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

